# The History of LiIon Batteries



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Seems that our current batteries may have been an accident.

Time to re-invent the battery!

Note: This is an article about 24M, the company attempting to bring the semi-solid electrolyte battery to life with current chemistry but $100/Kwh prices.


----------

